# Gulf Shores/Orange Beach in the past few days



## Chris V

Pretty good week in the surf. It's been a little rough but nothing unfishable and the NEAP tide hasn't had any effect on the bite. There's tons of bait, very little grass and trash floating around; just an all around good environment for slinging lures.

The Trout have been sparse but the ones I've caught have been decent with the average fish around 20". The Flounder have been spread out big time and I'm having to cover a lot of ground between fish. most are on the smaller side too, with half being throwbacks until today. Big Spanish Macks and even some big Jacks have been pushing bait to the surf after sunup. Redfish have been as thick as fleas in some troughs. I fished a section today that was absolutely loaded with mid slot Reds with a few overslots mixed in. I have no clue how many I caught, along with a couple Trout, Blues and Ladies thrown in. I bumped into a couple other anglers too and after watching them throw repeatedly without hooking up, I let them borrow a couple lures and they stayed tight after that! Plenty of fish out there and I like watching others catch them just as much if not more at times. 

The topwater/subsurface bite has been dying by about 7:30-8:00 and then I switch over to bumping the bottom for flatfish. I flounder fished for a grueling 30 minutes this morning and got six. There were some promising looking spots developing further down the beach as well. I can't wait to go try them once the reach their "maturity" lol.

A handful of pics with feeeshies and a perfect, straight-line trough from this morning that held quite a few fish.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Very nice.


----------



## ernie.bonnoitt

*what you catching them on?*

If you don't mind me asking what are you catching them on?


----------



## GROUPERKING

Cool ,glad to see you're still catching them.


----------



## Sugarfoot

All those fish from the shore! Super!
Who needs a boat ? You's don't needs no stinkin boat!


----------



## still flippen

Doesn't get much better than that! :thumbup:


----------



## JBK

wow. Great pics and variety of fish. I'll be down in a couple weeks and need to try my hand at some hard lures. I've only ever tried the pompano rigs with shrimp or sand fleas. Care to share some tips? How far out are you casting? What depth do you try to keep the lure at? Thanks!


----------



## AfricanAmercan

Nice work Chris. I always search for your latest post before I head to the beach. Im headed down to perdido key tomorrow. Will be sure to pack the rip-n-slash (which you put me onto through one of your threads). Thanks for the great posts and all the knowledge you impart Chris.


----------



## Chris V

AfricanAmercan said:


> Nice work Chris. I always search for your latest post before I head to the beach. Im headed down to perdido key tomorrow. Will be sure to pack the rip-n-slash (which you put me onto through one of your threads). Thanks for the great posts and all the knowledge you impart Chris.


 I'm glad you enjoy them, that's what I post them for although this year I've been slacking on the typing.

I've caught most of everything this week on the Unfair Rip N Slash 70 and the Unfair Dinkum Greenie. The flounder were caught on Tsunami Swim Shad and the Unfair Shrimp.

The bite was decent a couple other days this past week as well. As it cools further into August, it will only get better


----------



## duckhunter10

where can I find those lures, I'm coming down sat


----------



## Chris V

duckhunter10 said:


> where can I find those lures, I'm coming down sat


If you're coming into orange beach area you can get them at our store on canal rd (Sam's). If Pensacola area, try Outcast


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Surf catchin machine


----------



## Joel1

Hey Chris, I believe I've read in some of your previous post that you build your rods. Do you mind sharing which blanks you use. I've been eyeing a MHX steelhead blank, a 1023 I believe. I build mostly freshwater rods but I'm about to build one specifically for throwing artificasl in the surf.
If I'm wrong about you building rods, just ignore this post!
Joel


----------



## Drewmagnum

What is your set up? Mono or Fluoro? Pound Test? Reel Size? Rod? Sorry for the quiz, but I am heading down in October and was noticing your earlier posts and success...

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Chris V

Drewmagnum said:


> What is your set up? Mono or Fluoro? Pound Test? Reel Size? Rod? Sorry for the quiz, but I am heading down in October and was noticing your earlier posts and success...
> 
> Thanks in advance..


I fish Penn 2000-2500 size spinning reels mostly mounted on Fenwick 7'2"-7'6" medium to medium heavy rods spooled with 10-15lb braided line. I tie on about 30" of 30lb fluoro straight to my main line. I check my leader often for chafing or cuts and re-tie as needed.


----------



## Chris V

Joel1 said:


> Hey Chris, I believe I've read in some of your previous post that you build your rods. Do you mind sharing which blanks you use. I've been eyeing a MHX steelhead blank, a 1023 I believe. I build mostly freshwater rods but I'm about to build one specifically for throwing artificasl in the surf.
> If I'm wrong about you building rods, just ignore this post!
> Joel


Sorry I didn't see this Joel! I do build some of my rods but for this type of fishing I do not. I do like steelhead rods for pompano fishing and throwing pompano jigs though.


----------



## Joel1

No problem, Chris. I've decided to hold off on the steelhead rod for pompano for now. I've got a 7'3 medium blank on the way to build for casting artificals. Thanks though!


----------



## MaxP

Chris, do you guys carry replacement trebbles for those unfair lures?


----------



## Chris V

MaxP said:


> Chris, do you guys carry replacement trebbles for those unfair lures?


Sorry for the late reply. Yes, we do carry the PVR replacement trebles for Unfair lures.


----------



## WhyMe

Wtg. Nice fish. 
Whyme


----------



## ernie.bonnoitt

Hey Chris, Planning a family trip to your area in June or July. I'm hoping to catch my first speckled trout from the beach. Which month is best? June or July?


----------



## stc1993

Nice fish & a good variety.


----------



## Chris V

ernie.bonnoitt said:


> Hey Chris, Planning a family trip to your area in June or July. I'm hoping to catch my first speckled trout from the beach. Which month is best? June or July?


I'd definitely say June is the better month for this type of surf fishing.


----------



## Floridaboater

Nice catches! I have the unfair lure in gold and the reds love it!


----------



## SupremeHair

Great post Chris... gotta get in the surf!!


----------

